# How to un-glue gell cells?



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

The other day I bought a Bachmann Connie that was converted to battery. The guy that did it glued 2 of the 6v gell cells in the tender along with the TE. Engine also came with a battery car containing the 3rd gell cell and a speaker. 

I want to move the 2 batteries in the tender back to the battery car so it can be used with different engines but for the life of me I can't get the batteries to release. Another problem is that instead of glue them to the floor of the tender he glue them to the top. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to remove these batteries? Does the coal load in the tender come out? If so how?

Herb


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Herb,
I just wanted to wish you luck getting the batteries out. I hope the ideas we discussed will pay out for you.
JimC.


----------

